# New loader tractot



## happyfarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm searching for a used loader tractor for haying and some small tillage. I would like 4wd & cab if I can afford it. I put about 130 hr per year on the tractor it will replace in my operation. I use 2 other tractors as well. This tractor runs 9' discbine, 4' round baler, 2 bottom plow. It is the largest tractor. Currently a low hour 2640 fills this role. 
I don't have any dealer support within 100 mi except Kubota. 
So I'm considering 5095M, TD5050, 6400, MF 5455. All of these are way more than I wish to spend 
Recommendations on $28-30k loader tractor? Especially a good one for stacking rounds?


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

Is that your price range for tractor only or for both tractor and loader? try tractor house or fastline to get some idea most post prices on used tractors.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Interesting question. I guess I don't understand how you've intentionally come up with a list so far out of your price range when anything is going to be a huge leap from your 2640. So, two shots in the dark, NH TS110 or CIH 5240.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

happyfarmer said:


> I'm searching for a used loader tractor for haying and some small tillage. I would like 4wd & cab if I can afford it. I put about 130 hr per year on the tractor it will replace in my operation. I use 2 other tractors as well. This tractor runs 9' discbine, 4' round baler, 2 bottom plow. It is the largest tractor. Currently a low hour 2640 fills this role.
> I don't have any dealer support within 100 mi except Kubota.
> So I'm considering 5095M, TD5050, 6400, MF 5455. All of these are way more than I wish to spend
> Recommendations on $28-30k loader tractor? Especially a good one for stacking rounds?


I am not familiar with the NH or MF models but am with the current 2640, 6400, and the 5095M. Looks like the highest pull on your tractor is the disbine. I have pulled without issue a NH1409 with both a 2640 and a 5085M. I think you could lower your sites to the 5085M without any issue but the price. Here is one.

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/17600851/2010-john-deere-5085m

with 4wd and a loader these things rock a lot on rough fields with raking etc especially if equipped with the sissy tires (30s on the rear and discblades on the front). The little 4wd fronts also tear up the ground when using the loader. I prefer 2wd or longer wheel bases for those jobs. The 85 will handle 4 x 5s dry no issue so certainly should be fine with 4 x 4s. The 6400 is a bigger tractor with longer wheel base but older.


----------



## CenTex (Oct 22, 2015)

A $28-30K loader tractor with a cab will take a lot of looking. At 85-100 HP most of the $30K tractors will be 15 to 20 years old. You will probably have to look at ten to twelve to get one maybe.

At $40K you will see newer machines but may have to settle for a dry clutch and a 9 or 12 speed synchro transmission.

At $45-50K you can get a five or six year old 100 HP tractor with relatively low hours and a wet clutch with partial power shift transmission.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

To get down to your pocket book level, maybe a 90-95 HP tractor is a possibility, like this one?

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/10122297/2002-new-holland-tl100

Larry


----------



## happyfarmer (Sep 10, 2014)

Yes. I like that. I have a small blue tractor and have had no issues 
That would be far better than a 4040 or 4240


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm a New Holland guy but DO NOT buy a NH TD anything!


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Tell the sales guy you want a pic of the vin tags! If it says made in Turkey, India or Korea run Forest Run! 
The engines in that hp range will most likely be a 3.4l or 4.5. The 3.4 is a hard cold starting booger and the 4.5 starts awsome cold but is hard on fuel when asked to perform over 100 hp. Good strong engine tho .
The TS115 is the entry level 6 cylinder machine, awsome tractor and good on fuel. Quiet and smooth as silk. 
But they fetch good $$.


----------

